# whats the best lighted nock and why



## open season (Feb 24, 2009)

thinking of getting some lighted nocks. have heard lumenocks are really good but to me it looks like the two prongs would cut into your shaft. tell me what you use and why. thank you


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

i can tell you which are not the best, ive only used easton tracers and 1 outa the 4 never worked right from day one so id be weary about buying anymore easton tracers , last year all the rave was about the " firenocks" so if i ever get more which im sure i will im gonna try those.


----------



## Combat Triad (Sep 13, 2009)

I've used Easton Tracers and had no complaints whatsoever. I have bought over 20 of them and they all worked perfectly. I wouldn't use anything else. I've tried luminok and didn't like them. They were too easy to false trigger and too hard to turn off.


----------



## 188 Inches (Oct 9, 2007)

open season said:


> thinking of getting some lighted nocks. have heard lumenocks are really good but to me it looks like the two prongs would cut into your shaft. tell me what you use and why. thank you


You can see my review here.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1010422


----------



## Mich.bowhunter (Jun 29, 2007)

I just made my own with thill lights.They work fine.


----------

